# AKF Kenpo Camp 2006



## SHADOW (Oct 9, 2006)

This was a great seminar. I got to see old friends I haven't seen in a while and met new ones. 

A special thanks to Mr. Brian Duffy the camp host.

Dr. Ron Chapel and Ryan Angell - Well what's to say but class acts. For those whom have not been on the mat with this gentlemen you're missing out. SL-4 in my opinion is some devastating stuff, but don't take my word on it see it(AND FEEL IT) for yourself.

Mr.Frank Trejo - Knowledge of the system and its history is as solid as it comes. His blending of Western boxing and American Kenpo was cutting edge. His Burmese Bando knife seminar was some good stuff

Dennis Conatser - The Golden Dragon himself started dissecting American Kenpo down to the last molecule LOL. Very informative and enlightening. His Ed Parker stories and impersonations were on the money. Very energetic and lively..

There's no doubt these men love the art of American Kenpo and its founder Grandmaster Ed Parker and their teachings and passion for spreading the art as they were taught showed it.

Salute Gentlemen. Job well done.


Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- McGrath/Whitson Lineage
Remy Presas Arnis / H.H.P.A.C
Sigung La Bounty's Rough n Tumble
THE DIRTY BOYZ


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the recap!  Sounded like it was a great time.


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

You're making me drool in envy    Glad everything went so well!


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the review!! Sounds like everyone had a fantastic time! 

Mike


----------



## cdhall (Oct 10, 2006)

SHADOW said:


> Salute Gentlemen. Job well done.



Ditto. I was very glad we got Doc down here. I think that was only his second trip to Texas. This was a great lineup of instructors. Feeling SL-4 is worth the effort. Doc hit me with a Percussion Strike and then when we did Alternating Maces, my arm was about dead for 6 hours after that. I couldn't even do an Outward Block very well. My fist was involuntarily convulsing.

Not the same Alternating Maces I've been working with for sixteen years...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 11, 2006)

cdhall said:


> Ditto. I was very glad we got Doc down here. I think that was only his second trip to Texas. This was a great lineup of instructors. Feeling SL-4 is worth the effort. Doc hit me with a Percussion Strike and then when we did Alternating Maces, my arm was about dead for 6 hours after that. I couldn't even do an Outward Block very well. My fist was involuntarily convulsing.
> 
> *Not the same Alternating Maces* I've been working with for sixteen years...


 
That's what I keep telling people, but...

Dave


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 12, 2006)

When I got home from MSU, my teacher had me show all of the adult students how to do this technique (starting with the push recovery mechanisms).  Our style (Shaolin kempo) doesn't seem to address this type of attack specifically so it is a good addition.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2006)

SHADOW said:


> Salute Gentlemen.



Speaking of them, here is a photo, athough there must be better ones out there, no one has sent one to me...







The larger version is at http://www.cdouglashall.com/AdvCamp06Text.jpg​


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 14, 2006)

So many ugly, deadly people in such a small space.

:roflmao:


----------

